

Offer HN: Get Equity in Our Startup If You Can Help Us Get Traction - mkinnan

Like any start-up, it can be tough to get any significant traction. So, we are offering equity to someone that might have the resources/connections to help us get forum owners to add their forum to Agalanche, a forum aggregator. The equity is front loaded and tapers off as more forums are added to Agalanche. There are already 7 forums on Agalanche, so 93 more to go to reach 1.0% equity.<p>The Fine Print
 -- The equity is vested when a certain number of forums are aggregating:
   -- 100 forums = 1.0%; 250 forums = 2.0%; 500 forums = 2.5%; 750 forums = 3.0%
 -- The forums that are added should be established forums (at least a thousand topics/threads or so) and not forums you just created 
 -- The added forums should have low spam content
 -- We cannot afford a lawyer to write up a special document, so hopefully a dated/signed/notarized letter should be sufficient for the equity agreement
 -- We are not looking for someone to copy/paste Agalanche onto every single forum/website in existence because that doesn't make a good impression.<p>As another option, if you (or a company) own several larger forums that are established with active users we could also extend an equity option to you if you added all your forums.<p>http://beta.agalanche.com
======
byoung2
I used to work for Internet Brands (owners of vBulletin and nearly 100 forums
that us it). I'm not sure they would go for it, since they are worried about
security, but you should try contacting them to see about a partnership. It
couldn't hurt having the makers of vBulletin endorse your product.

~~~
mkinnan
Thanks for the info ... I found their website and will be contacting them. We
have integrated numerous and redundant security features with our aggregation
approach, so hopefully that appeases security concerns.

